# Anudation



## Stefano Madrid

Salve,
cosa significa la parola "anudation".

Il contesto in cui l'ho trovata è medio-fisiologico:
"les organes diffèrent singulièrement entre eux dans les propriétés physiques de consistence, de grosseur ou de ténuité, d'enveloppement ou d'anudation des fibres nerveuses..."

Grazie!


----------



## Piero.G

Anudation... mettere a nudo, spogliamento, 

Nel tuo caso può essere più nel senso di _découvrement_: scoperta, scoprimento


Nel web _anudation_ si trova associata au _nudisme_


-attendi pareri- Sono andato a senso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Da dove l'hai pescato (Maine de Biran), sembra che significhi il contrario di inviluppamento/avvolgimento: le fibre nervose sono o meno inviluppate da una guaina di mielina, che tra l'altro modifica grandemente la velocità dell'influsso nervoso (la aumenta).
Basta così?


----------



## Piero.G

Per completezza 

"Nous allons plus loin. Nous maintenons, en nous plaçant au point de vue sociabilité que la pratique de l’*anudation* est un facteur de meilleure camaraderie, de camaraderie moins étriquée. On ne saurait nier que nous est une, un camarade moins distant, plus intime, plus confiant, non seulement celle ou celui qui se fait connaître à nous sans arrière-pensée intellectuelle ou éthique, par exemple, mais encore sans aucune dissimulation corporelle. Les détracteurs du nudisme - les moralistes ou hygiénistes conservateurs d’Etat ou d’Eglise - prétendent que la vue du nu, que la fréquentation entre nudistes des deux sexes exaltent le désir érotique."

Tratto da http://www.encyclopedie-anarchiste.org/articles/n/nudisme
In fondo alla pagina.




matoupaschat said:


> Da dove l'hai pescato (Maine de Biran), sembra che significhi il contrario di inviluppamento/avvolgimento: le fibre nervose sono o meno inviluppate da una guaina di mielina, che tra l'altro modifica grandemente la velocità dell'influsso nervoso (la aumenta).
> Basta così?



Una guaina avvolge, come giustamente detto, ma se la guaina manca le fibre nervose restano scoperte, o, si può dire, avviene lo scoprimento delle fibre nervose.

Tchao


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> Una guaina avvolge, come giustamente detto, ma se la guaina manca le fibre nervose restano scoperte, o, si può dire, avviene lo scoprimento delle fibre nervose.
> Tchao


Certo. Ma, siccome "anudation" non è ripresa nel CNRTL, ho cercato di dare una _definizione a contrario_ calzante al caso, perché non sapevo niente della dimestichezza di Stefano con la fisiologia. 
L'autore avrebbe benissimo potuto usare "nudité", ma non lo ha fatto per ragioni sue.
Buona giornata.
Edit: Mi rendo conto solo adesso dell'epoca in cui visse Maine de Biran (sec. XVIII-XIX). Così capisco meglio certi particolari, linguistici tra l'altro...


----------

